# Cargo trailer door locks



## HHC (Feb 28, 2010)

I had my trailer broken into last weekend and a number of things stolen. The lock was the only thing left intact on the rear of the trailer. You just can't break the Blaylock DL80. 
The back door was destroyed with multiple prying/cutting tools by the look of things. They eventually got in after snapping the closure handle. Today I purchased a new 6X10 to replace it because it was not worth fixing (insurance covered it of course) and it has what are called "vice latches" to lock the handle in place. They seem a little bit weak by the look of them. Does anybody know what it would take to break into a trailer with this type of lock? I think a big crowbar would get through it in a few seconds but don't want to try it on my new trailer.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't care how well you lock it up, if they want in, they're going to get in. Insure that sucker, put the locks on, park where it's as visible as possible & near a street light or dog. Use common sense & think like a thief.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> I don't care how well you lock it up, if they want in, they're going to get in. Insure that sucker, put the locks on, park where it's as visible as possible & near a street light or dog. Use common sense & think like a thief.


 


It's kinda pointless (imo) to try very hard to completely theft proof a trailer.

It's not practical. A cordless recip saw and a hammer could get into mine in less than a minute. Through the walls. 
If they want in, they'll get in.


----------



## StayInTheCity (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree. If they can't break into them, they'll do what they did with my buddy's trailer...take the whole thing.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

I also have the Blaylock’s on both doors, 2X4 bars on the interior of the side door and two puck locks on the rear doors. I also installed a Pro-Tec alarm system with a motion sensor which locks the trailer brakes if moves while the alarm is active. http://www.protecsystemone.com/


----------



## HHC (Feb 28, 2010)

CharlieM said:


> I also have the Blaylock’s on both doors, 2X4 bars on the interior of the side door and two puck locks on the rear doors. I also installed a Pro-Tec alarm system with a motion sensor which locks the trailer brakes if moves while the alarm is active.


I can't use Blaylock anymore because of vice latches. Thinking about changing them. I don't have trailer brakes, unfortunately, but an alarm would probably help.


----------

